# Bootsbefestigung an einer Boje



## Thorbi (30. April 2004)

Moin, moin!

Ich habe vor, mein GFK-Boot (4,30m) an einer Boje zu befestigen! Jetzt habe ich gehört, daß ein mit Beton gefüllter Reifen ausreicht, um das Boot zu halten! Bei dem Wind, den wir hier manchmal haben.....? Ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen! Wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr euer Boot an eine Boje legt oder wer weiß, wie man es richtig macht?

Danke für euren Tips!!!!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Franky (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsbefestigung an einer Boje*

Moin Thorbi,

hier an der Weser in nicht tidenabhängigen Bereich werden häufig durchlöcherte (mit Bohrer ) Heizkörper benutzt. Die liegen an und für sich ziemlich stabil...


----------



## FischFan (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsbefestigung an einer Boje*

Moinsen,
was für eine Boje meinst du ? Seezeichen die schon verankert liegen und Fahhrrinnen kennzeichnen. Da kriegst du Ärger mit der Küstenwache, war bei mir jedenfalls so auf der Schlei!
Für dein Boot reichen zwei Klappanker 5-6 kg mit reichlich Tau damit der Winkel nicht zu spitz wird und der Anker greift!
Ahoi, Fischfan


----------



## harley (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsbefestigung an einer Boje*

ich hatte das auch mal. ich musste eine boje setzten und habe dies auch mit einem ausbetonierten reifen gemacht. wichtig ist einfach, dass du eine gegenboje, die eventuelles hochwasser oder tidenhub ausgleicht, die kleiner ist als die eigentliche boje, anbringst. diese wird dann unter wasser gezogen sobald der wasserspiegel steigt.

gruss harley


----------



## Thorbi (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsbefestigung an einer Boje*

@FischFan

Ein Seezeichen ist es nicht, du kennst doch sicher die Bojen, an denen Boote liegen. So eine habe ich!


----------

